# My first Bianchi..Sempre love!



## namaSSte

After a few weeks of research, test rides, and probably some frayed nerves from the local shop guys, I pulled out the credit card and walked out with a Sempre this morning. I've owned Italian bikes before and this one carries that same tasteful flair and solid ride that I remember from my Bottechia days. 

I'll post a more detailed ride report once I get more time on it, but my initial reactions are that the Sempre feels racy, but not twitchy. Its remarkably stiff when you put the power down but you dont notice this in any real road feedback when in the saddle. If anything, it almost feels like steel in terms of dampening. Cornering was interesting. It doesn't seem to dive into corners like the Tarmac or my old Litespeed but I've never ridden a bike that tracks this well. Its very confidence inspiring and stable throughout. 

Aesthetically, its simply gorgeous. The gloss paint and attention to detail in the tube shaping and size is amazing and I have found myself awkwardly staring at it more than a few times today. All in all, I am very happy with this purchase and feel like the time I put into researching really paid off in the perfect ride for me.

I still have some work to do on the build (post fitting at the LBS on Tuesday) but here's what I have done so far just to get her on the road for a ride. Thanks to everyone on the Bianchi board here that gave me some insight and inspiration while I made this decision. Better pics to follow soon if you want more...


----------



## KM1.8T

Very nice, congrats.


----------



## adjtogo

I bought my Sempre/105 mix in May and love it!! I haven't done too much to it other than having to replace the front derailer three times. The other ones froze up and wouldn't shift. I paid the extra money to upgrade it to an Ultegra derailer. I also changed out the saddle to a Selle Italia Max Flite Gel 155cm width to accommodate my seat bones. 

I agree, the Sempre is a much faster, more responsive bike. I love mine. I have over 1,000 miles on it now. I alternate back and forth between riding the Sempre and a 2011 Bianchi Infinito, which I bought in August, 2010.

What wheelset is that? I just have the original Reparto Corse set on mine.


----------



## Kodi Crescent

Nice bike! Congratulations!


----------



## Kodi Crescent

Which bottle cages are those?


----------



## namaSSte

Thanks very much everyone. Cold and windy today but I have to take it out again which is a great thing...a bike that motivates!!

The wheels are unbranded 50mm carbon tubulars on Novatec hubs. They've been great. strong stiff, and very light at just over 1400g. The cages are Specialized Ribcages. I like them.


----------



## KM1.8T

Beautiful Day in Sunny Florida for a ride!


----------



## adjtogo

Where would one buy the "unbranded" wheelset?


----------



## namaSSte

KM1.8T said:


> Beautiful Day in Sunny Florida for a ride!


grrrr, it hit 50 today so once you got over the 25-30 mph wind, its wasn't all that bad.

Second ride on this Sempre was better than the first as I got some climbing in. The power transfer was fantastic. I also spent a little more time dialing things in and I can honestly say that, of all the bikes I have owned (somewhere north of 30), this is arguably the nicest one of the bunch in terms of fit, performance, and comfort. I'm becoming a true believer!!


----------



## namaSSte

adjtogo said:


> Where would one buy the "unbranded" wheelset?


I picked mine up fused orm Ebay for a song practically (paid just under $300). I believe that there are a bunch of threads here on the Chinese and Taiwanese made carbon wheels and the sellers are listed. Any of those guys could hook you up too.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

namaSSte said:


> After a few weeks of research, test rides, and probably some frayed nerves from the local shop guys, I pulled out the credit card and walked out with a Sempre this morning. I've owned Italian bikes before and this one carries that same tasteful flair and solid ride that I remember from my Bottechia days.
> 
> I'll post a more detailed ride report once I get more time on it, but my initial reactions are that the Sempre feels racy, but not twitchy. Its remarkably stiff when you put the power down but you dont notice this in any real road feedback when in the saddle. If anything, it almost feels like steel in terms of dampening. Cornering was interesting. It doesn't seem to dive into corners like the Tarmac or my old Litespeed but I've never ridden a bike that tracks this well. Its very confidence inspiring and stable throughout.
> 
> Aesthetically, its simply gorgeous. The gloss paint and attention to detail in the tube shaping and size is amazing and I have found myself awkwardly staring at it more than a few times today. All in all, I am very happy with this purchase and feel like the time I put into researching really paid off in the perfect ride for me.
> 
> I still have some work to do on the build (post fitting at the LBS on Tuesday) but here's what I have done so far just to get her on the road for a ride. Thanks to everyone on the Bianchi board here that gave me some insight and inspiration while I made this decision. Better pics to follow soon if you want more...


Bravo, bellissima bicicletta Italiana.

Nicely done.

Ride safely!


----------



## bottecchia_eja

namaSSte said:


> After a few weeks of research, test rides, and probably some frayed nerves from the local shop guys, I pulled out the credit card and walked out with a Sempre this morning. I've owned Italian bikes before and this one carries that same tasteful flair and solid ride that I remember from my Bottechia days.
> 
> I'll post a more detailed ride report once I get more time on it, but my initial reactions are that the Sempre feels racy, but not twitchy. Its remarkably stiff when you put the power down but you dont notice this in any real road feedback when in the saddle. If anything, it almost feels like steel in terms of dampening. Cornering was interesting. It doesn't seem to dive into corners like the Tarmac or my old Litespeed but I've never ridden a bike that tracks this well. Its very confidence inspiring and stable throughout.
> 
> Aesthetically, its simply gorgeous. The gloss paint and attention to detail in the tube shaping and size is amazing and I have found myself awkwardly staring at it more than a few times today. All in all, I am very happy with this purchase and feel like the time I put into researching really paid off in the perfect ride for me.
> 
> I still have some work to do on the build (post fitting at the LBS on Tuesday) but here's what I have done so far just to get her on the road for a ride. Thanks to everyone on the Bianchi board here that gave me some insight and inspiration while I made this decision. Better pics to follow soon if you want more...


Bravo, bellissima bicicletta Italiana.

Nicely done.

Ride safely!


----------



## irf3

Hi,

This is a great looking bike, congrats. Do you know what the weight is? I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Digger51

I test rode a Sempre today for the first time. I loved it. I was thinking of getting the Infinito, but I really like the feel of the Sempre better. This is one fine bicycle.


----------



## KM1.8T

I think you will not be sorry if you go with the Sempre.


----------



## spade2you

BTW, out of curiosity, what's with the pedals?


----------



## kbwh

Coincidentally one of my buddies uses Eggbeaters on all his bikes; Mountain, CX and road.


----------



## spade2you

kbwh said:


> Coincidentally one of my buddies uses Eggbeaters on all his bikes; Mountain, CX and road.


I don't think I know anyone who races with Eggbeaters. Sure, I've missed clipping in at a crit and was screwed as a result, but road cleats are generally better about distribution and road pedals tend to hold really tight. 

I sometimes wish I would have ordered Speed Play. Clipping in on both sides would be nice. My cleats took a while to dial in on Look and my knees are a little too sensitive to change.


----------



## namaSSte

I missed a bunch of posts in this thread so sorry. Hmm, the pedals. I guess i have used Eggbeaters so long I just stuck with them. The clearance is awful so you have to be pretty mindful if pedaling fast corners. All that said, I picked up some road pedals and do agree that the force distribution is better (no hotspots). I've used road pedals in the past so I don't really find them any more difficult to clip into which was one of my rationalizations for sticking with the Eggs so long.

Digger, I can almost guarantee you would not be disappointed with this choice. I love it more and more each time I ride it.
irf..I haven't weighed it but I'm guessing that its around 16.5 as you see it here. I did change to black hoods and tape so let's call it 16.492 now. Its light but not ultralight, climbs really, really well (I'd argue its the best climbing bike I've owned) and it handles cornering and accelerations well too. Honestly, its a really great all around bike, I couldn't ask for much more.


----------



## irf3

Thanks, sounds like a great ride.


----------



## namaSSte

irf3 said:


> Thanks, sounds like a great ride.


you bet, have fun as you decide....that's half the enjoyment sometimes!


----------



## iscarrr

I've seen stock Sempre's and they're beautiful bikes, but wow did those wheels transform yours! Just the way i like it, no huge logos, simple, stealth and man does is look serious. Nice job, very jealous!


----------



## namaSSte

iscarrr said:


> I've seen stock Sempre's and they're beautiful bikes, but wow did those wheels transform yours! Just the way i like it, no huge logos, simple, stealth and man does is look serious. Nice job, very jealous!


hey, thanks a ton. I do get a few comments from time to time when I'm out on a ride. I have a couple more aesthetic changes to finish then I'll repost an "after" shot. Switched to black tape and hoods, black pedals (road pedals after Spade shamed me publicly ), an all black carbon post and black stem. 

Thanks again for the compliment. The beauty is that it rides much better than it looks.


----------



## inc0gnegr0z

I just bought one recently as well, and it is a beautiful ride man! What kind of rims do you have and is it worth upgrading over the stock rims? I have Shimano Ultegra componets on mine including the derailers and the stock fsa brakes and crank. What do you think? Upgrade that? Btw yea man it rides like a dream... I am a heavy guy and still it's so damn comfortable. Gets compliments everywhere!


----------



## ssjkyle31

Very nice sempre


----------



## Dubcat

Gorgeous bike and i LOVE the wheels! Look amazing with any decals. Makes your bike look so mean and aggressive. 

I am trying to decide between infinito and sempre myself at the moment. I thought I had settled on infinito but your picture made me want to go out and buy a sempre right away  Guess I can't really go wrong with either


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Dubcat said:


> Gorgeous bike and i LOVE the wheels! Look amazing with any decals. Makes your bike look so mean and aggressive.
> 
> I am trying to decide between infinito and sempre myself at the moment. I thought I had settled on infinito but your picture made me want to go out and buy a sempre right away  Guess I can't really go wrong with either


The Infinito and the Sempre are two different bikes. Don't chose based on looks alone (though that's always a consideration). 

Good luck!


----------



## Dubcat

bottecchia_eja said:


> The Infinito and the Sempre are two different bikes. Don't chose based on looks alone (though that's always a consideration).
> 
> Good luck!


Hi bott - i put more detail about what i need in a new thread. Hoping you can contribute to it. I have read lots of your posts and I can see that aside from your racism you a) own an infinito and b) know tonnes about bianchi bikes.

What racisms you ask? Why your celestism of course


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Dubcat said:


> Hi bott - i put more detail about what i need in a new thread. Hoping you can contribute to it. I have read lots of your posts and I can see that aside from your racism you a) own an infinito and b) know tonnes about bianchi bikes.
> 
> What racisms you ask? Why your celestism of course


I was having a cup of coffee while reading your post and I nearly spit it out, through my nose, when I read your racism remarks. That's funny stuff. 

But you are wrong, Celestism is not about race.

It is more like a religion...well, more like a cult. 

We even drink celeste coloured Kool Aid!

I saw your other post. By your use of "tonne" instead of "ton" I am inferring that you are not in the US?

Still, you may want to give Nonstop Ciclismo a try. Their # is: 805.653.1894.

Their web address is: www.nonstopciclismo.com

I am sure they have a toll free number.

Cheers and thanks for making me crack up.


----------



## Dubcat

Haha glad I gave you a chuckle


----------



## Dubcat

This is my other thread. I hope you can respond in there after reading my requirements. I really value your opinion and that of other Bianchista's on this forum:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/bianchi/sempre-vs-infinito-first-road-bike-286892.html


----------



## BianchiTyler

We are bike twins!


----------



## bottecchia_eja

BianchiTyler said:


> We are bike twins!


Cute! 

But seriously, nice bikes! :thumbsup:


----------



## Seraphim

The Sempre is a gorgeous bike. Nice choice!


----------

